
Localingual: Listen to voices from around the world - wunderwaffe
http://localingual.com
======
DFHippie
I love this project. I was disappointed that you don't see Saami in Finland or
Norway, there are no aboriginal languages in Australia, no Ainu in Japan, and
no Navajo, Seneca, Comanche, and so forth in the United States. It's weird to
find Sardinian in Australia but no Yindjibarndi.

------
pavel_lishin
... and it's already being packed full of jokes:
[https://imgur.com/a/psbMDKj](https://imgur.com/a/psbMDKj)

Under "Russian Voices", one of the most popular entries is "COMMUNISM", "USSR"
\- and the recording is that of the soviet anthem. Directly above it is, "It's
time to give vodka to my bear."

The top one, of course, is some video-game based joke profanity. (Right under
it is a profanity-free video game joke - taken directly from Overwatch.)

------
razster
United Stated of America > California > (Play) Mountain View is Awesome.

Censorship might be a bit loose.

------
zodPod
Most of these English ones just sound like Americans saying the name of the
place. Is that the case or am I misunderstanding the project or is it really
just that similar and American accented when people speak English in other
countries?

------
throw_this_one
Very cool idea. Especially as homogenization really takes hold with the
current generation being born into ubiquitous and homogeneous online media,
this will act as a way to preserve.

------
jpl56
awesome database. It seems to need two "quick browse" modes for an easy
discovery: (1) clicking on a country just plays the most popular sound clip.
(2) clicking on a country, then on a region, plays the most popular clip.

------
bradknowles
The site doesn’t seem to work on iOS.

And I can’t scroll down to see the cat gif.

I’m so bummed. ;)

